# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بالصورة : تعرض الحضرى لكسر فى اسنانة الامامية ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تعرض حارس المريخ عصام الحضري لاصابة بحجر عندما حصبت جماهير اهلي شندي الملعب بالحجارة عقب نهاية المباراة واجريت له الاسعافات الاولية  ومن ثم تم نقلة للمستشفي للاطمئنان اكثر على سلامته .
وقد دون مراقب المباراة الحادثة وكذلك المراقب الامنى للمباراة حيث وقف الاثنان على حالة الحارس الحضرى ووعدا برفع الامر فى تقريريهما ..يذكرؤ ان هناك مجموعة من جماهير الهليل كانت متواجدة مع جماهير الاهلى .. 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وين الصورة جننتونا 

صورة الحضري اجمل صورة 

تهئ تهئ 

كولا ربنا يحفظك ويديك الفي مرادك
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




سفارى يطمن على الحضرى 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

طبيب المريخ يجرى الاسعافات الاولية للحضرى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

دكتور اسامة الشازى عضو مجلس نادى المريخ ورئيس القطاع الثقافى يطمئن على الحضرى 



مراقب المباراة والمراقب الامنى يدونان الحالة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

وين الصورة جننتونا 

صورة الحضري اجمل صورة 

تهئ تهئ 

كولا ربنا يحفظك ويديك الفي مرادك





صبر مافى ..

تسلم يا حبوب 


امييييييييييييييييييييين وجمعا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذي فعلها جهور ال.....

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هكذا نفذ بني زرقااان مخطتهم الرامي 
ونفذوا تهديداتهم تجاه لاعبي المريخ وقد نجحوا 
في ذلك لكن السؤال الذي يبقي تري ما هو موقف اهلي شندي من هذا الفعل 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 51 (4 من الأعضاء و 47 زائر)

mido77,القطانى,احمر مكة,Nouryal77


يا بدر اقبض :fgf4:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الف سلامة عليك يا حضري 

شكرا الراقي كولا
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الف سلامة عليك يا حضري 

شكرا الراقي كولا





تسلم كتير يا ماسورة ..:hippy:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلامتك ياحضري يااسد

*

----------


## سامرين

*الف سلامه عليك ياحضرى..بس شلاقتك هى السبب
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
الف سلامة للحارس المشاغب الحضرى جبتها لنفسك براك يا حضرى

شكراً حبيبنا ميدو الفنان

*

----------

